# Vets' Ombudsman:  Time to review mandate?



## The Bread Guy (14 Jun 2019)

This, from the guy currently doing the job ...


> Craig Dalton, Canada's new veterans ombudsman, says he fears his office has lost the trust and respect of some former soldiers and their families.
> 
> He's calling for an independent review of his mandate — one that would include the possibility of having him report independently and directly to Parliament, instead of the veterans minister.
> 
> ...


A bit more @ link


----------



## TCM621 (14 Jun 2019)

This is something both the previous Vet and CAF ombudsmen have advocated for. The OVO can't actually help with the major problems. They highlight them, provide recommendations and get ignored. On an individual basis, they can't help you either. VAC just ignores the office half the time and gives a generic response the other half of the time. I just send them messages to let them know what is going in so it can make it into their report. I know there is nothing they do about my problem so they are basically like a data collection service. They could be replaced by a survey that is available to the Parliament and the public.

I'm glad he is sticking his neck out like this. He has been pretty quiet since he got into office and I was beginning to wonder about his commitment.


----------

